# White Plains Show 1-6-13



## joshbaker14t

What do you have available for White Plains 1/6/13? I am looking for 2 yellow Galacts. I currently have 4 bicolor froglets and 3 patricia froglets available.


----------



## jacobi

That's my birthday!   

I'll probably be going, if anybodys interested in carpooling let me know, I'll have 3 or 4 seats.

I have a ten gallon tank with a vert kit, I have no idea where it's from or how much it costs, someone gave it to me. If anybody wants it, PM me.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Tim Heath usually has Galacts. Make sure to check out our 4 Dales Bearded Dragons supply set ups!
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mongo77

Buddysfrogs said:


> Tim Heath usually has Galacts. Make sure to check out our 4 Dales Bearded Dragons supply set ups!
> Buddy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I've only seen him with reds though.


----------



## eos

I am very hopeful to make this show! I haven't been to WP since before they had the annex room. I'm kinda stoked. 

Advance happy bday, Jake!


----------



## Frogman8

Best bet Email Tim Heath , he sometimes has yellow galacs . It's different every show with him.


----------



## joshbaker14t

I have emailed him. He's not the best emailer...


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I've seen him with yellows. Usually has them. He doesn't check his emails regularly though. 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordoria

LLC sometimes has yellows


----------



## Buddysfrogs

mordoria said:


> LLC sometimes has yellows


Who is that? Do you mean LLL?
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PantMan

I have about 6 luec froglets, maybe more, ready to go. I have a couple of unproven female pums (man creek and black jeans) I'd consider trading for a male basti.


----------



## Deanos

Buddysfrogs said:


> Who is that? Do you mean LLL?
> Buddy


He probably meant LLL... Reptile Supplies and Live Reptiles - LLLReptile


----------



## A&MGecko

If anyone is interested I have 4 froglet pumilio almirante.


----------



## Toxic

I'm gonna try to go to the expo. Does anyone have a calling male D. Azureus?


----------



## Tricolor

I have a male


----------



## vivlover10

I will have two varadero's 

1 is over 6 months and the other is not far behind.

Pm me if interested.


----------



## joshbaker14t

Chocolate leuc 6 months old Tim heath line, banded leuc 4 months joshs frogs line, 4 bicolors Sean stew line avail for white plains


----------



## Tricolor

beautiful 3 yr old male azureus available for pickup at whiteplains.
homegrown from unrelated parents if thats possible.
asking 100.00


----------



## joshbaker14t

joshbaker14t said:


> Chocolate leuc 6 months old Tim heath line, banded leuc 4 months joshs frogs line, 4 bicolors Sean stew line avail for white plains


The banded leuc is sold, 2 bicolors and 1 chocolate leuc still available...


----------



## mockachild

I haven't been to the Expo in a while and I need some feeders.

If anyone has a male nom imi I'd be so grateful. Willing to trade a female for a calling male or straight out pay cold hard cash (whatever thats worth after we go over the fiscal cliff.)


----------



## joshbaker14t

mockachild said:


> I haven't been to the Expo in a while and I need some feeders.
> 
> If anyone has a male nom imi I'd be so grateful. Willing to trade a female for a calling male or straight out pay cold hard cash (whatever thats worth after we go over the fiscal cliff.)


Should we start listing prices in Yuan?


----------



## mockachild

No we can make payment in trade....1 nom imi = 2 chickens, slab of bacon and 3 bars of soap. Any takers?


----------



## joshbaker14t

Here are the 3 frogs I have left



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t

Looking to sell this Exo terra 12x12x18. has a mist king bung in front bottom for drainage, 1/4" glass top drilled with 5/8 for mist king. 1/2" vent across top front. therm/hygrom exo. $50 for local pickup or white plains 1-6-13.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cliner

I have three 15 g vertical vivs for sale. All with pull down doors, ff proof top-front vent and fully planted with foam and wood hardscapes on backrounds. I am asking $100 each. Pm if you would like to see photos. Will also trade for Tincs.


Thanks,
Cliner
Hudson Valley Terrraiums
www.hvtviv.com


----------



## Frogilicious

I'll be there! Carpooling with Jake  I'm looking for some Azureus or Mint Terribs (froglets-adults) to populate my 20L.

Cheers


----------



## cliner

LLooking for a turq/ bronze auratus juvi. 
Cliner


----------



## shrum

I have an 18x18x24 exo with orig foam background avil....asking 75 for pickup at WP...PM's are best...


----------



## Frogilicious

scratch that, I can't go anymore :/ But if someone has any Azureus or Mint Terribs in the future, PM me


----------



## joshbaker14t

anyone interested in a free red back salamander?


----------



## eos

joshbaker14t said:


> anyone interested in a free red back salamander?


I'll take that salamander! WC?


----------



## jacobi

Anybody interested in a 55 gallon aquarium?


----------



## ChrisK

F1 Escudos $250 each, only bringing for definite buyers


----------



## Buddysfrogs

jacobi said:


> Anybody interested in a 55 gallon aquarium?


I am! How much would you want for it! pm me!
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toxic

Looking for male azureus and isopods


----------



## arielelf

I have 2 Basti's still available. One is yellowish and the other is orangish. 5-6 months out of water.
$125 each for one or $200 for 2

PM if interested


----------



## mydumname

First time going since the one time I was there in 2005.

Will there be a cricket vendor besides the overpriced boxes that are half dead from Max pet? Hopefully same guy that's at hamburg.


----------



## tylototriton

Max Pet is really the only cricket dealer I can remember, they're usually against the back wall. I've never bought from them there though. 

~Alex


----------



## Buddysfrogs

mydumname said:


> First time going since the one time I was there in 2005.
> 
> Will there be a cricket vendor besides the overpriced boxes that are half dead from Max pet? Hopefully same guy that's at hamburg.


Greg, we will have crickets. Talk to my dad and he will refer you to Rob. He is our personal cricket guy and he packs fresh boxes.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff

Greg
Komodo will be there. They are at the base of the stage far left. Same guys as at Hamburg. 
J


----------



## Frogman8

Jeremy , what will you have available for the show???


----------



## mydumname

Awesome. Glad to hear Max pet isnt only one.


----------



## pa.walt

mydumname said:


> First time going since the one time I was there in 2005.
> 
> Will there be a cricket vendor besides the overpriced boxes that are half dead from Max pet? Hopefully same guy that's at hamburg.


i know this is something you will do but check your crickets. the colder weather will not be good for crickets. i have been getting crickets, i pick up every week and they are lasting for me a couple of days.


----------



## ems1016

I have cultures of springtails (whites and pinks) and dwarf white isos for $8.00 per culture. There are hundreds of springtails in a culture and at least 15 producing isopods in a culture. If anybody needs any, I need to know in advance to bring them. Coming from Upstate NY and only going weather providing.

Ed ([email protected])


----------



## ems1016

OK, are you froggers ready for this? I have two absolutely beautiful Rich Frye Escudos I could bring; selling them for the same price I paid: $600 for both. Selling because I'd prefer "more visible" frogs. I know one is a male who calls frequently, but not sure about the other. Rich had agreed with me to provide a female in trade if the other turned out to also be a male.

I can provide pics to those seriously interested.

Ed ([email protected])


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Our cricket guy packages them 2 days in advance while max pet and Komodo go at least a week without opening the box. Plus our crickets are not exposed to the cold for long periods of time. We are in the right back corner of the show.
Buddy
Dales Bearded Dragons

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos

So, are we gonna wear DB nametags?!


----------



## joshbaker14t

Still have the following available for pickup Sunday at the show, 1 chocolate leuc, 2 bicolors, and 1 12x12x18 exo terra... I also have an exo terra vine large new no package.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I will as long as I'm not the only one. Lol 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshbaker14t

Buddysfrogs said:


> I will as long as I'm not the only one. Lol
> Buddy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'm out...


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Just so you guys know if you stop by our cricket guy and mention DendroBoard for 1000 crickets its $10. Just a little money saving idea for you guys.
Thanks,
Buddy


----------



## JeremyHuff

eos said:


> So, are we gonna wear DB nametags?!


Sure, mine will say "vendor"


----------



## JeremyHuff

Frogman8 said:


> Jeremy , what will you have available for the show???


Lots of feeders and cypress knees, leaf litter. Not sure on frogs yet, but not too much. Richard has a bunch though.


----------



## radiata

eos said:


> So, are we gonna wear DB nametags?!


How about a simpler badge that justs says "Ask me about Dendroboard!". Only froggers will recognize the reference...


----------



## radiata

Buddysfrogs said:


> Just so you guys know if you stop by our cricket guy and mention DendroBoard for 1000 crickets its $10. Just a little money saving idea for you guys.
> Thanks,
> Buddy


Buddy,

Any prices available on smaller quantities (500) and smaller crickets (1/4")?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## mydumname

I have a group of six highland variabilis available. Pm if interested.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

I will call Rob (our cricket guy tomorrow for you) make sure to stop by to even just say hi.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Just talked to him. He said $6.50 for 500. Mention Dendroboard for an additional discount. Thanks
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshbaker14t

I have a used jungle dawn LED 13 watt bulb available if anyones interested...

I sold my exo terra, but the chocolate leuc and 2 bicolors are still unclaimed


----------



## ChrisK

Last call on F1 Escudos @ $250 each


----------



## mydumname

How much for the bulb?


----------



## baileyjames6

I think there should be a place where everyone can meet up. How about we all crash the black jungle booth at the same time?


----------



## joshbaker14t

Bulb is spoken for


----------



## Toxic

baileyjames6 said:


> I think there should be a place where everyone can meet up. How about we all crash the black jungle booth at the same time?


I agree. What time though?


----------



## baileyjames6

I'm leaving soon and will probably make my way to that booth at 11 I already know they don't have mints which is what I'm looking for. I'm wearing a Georgetown hat. No name tag


----------



## Toxic

I'm getting ready to go now. Will have a Dendroboard shirt on.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Just so you all know my info about Max Pet and Komodos crickets were wrong. I apologize.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos

So what goodies did everyone bring home today? I was surprised how crowded the show was considering the weather.


----------



## baileyjames6

As usual I struck out, no Mint Terribilis for me. I walked away with a bag of magnolia leaves. If anyone know of anyone selling mints please pm me.


----------



## Toxic

I got 3 Alanis froglets, some plants from black jungle, springtails, isos, and some bean beetles from Jeremy.


----------



## Toxic

Alanis pics


----------



## radiata

Buddysfrogs said:


> Just so you all know my info about Max Pet and Komodos crickets were wrong. I apologize.
> Buddy


Buddy,

Were you really wrong? I had a complaint about the packaging of pinhead crickets by Komodo, and the main guy there told me that it was the way they packaged them "at the cricket farm". I'm sure that Max Pet doesn't raise their own crickets either. However, your guy Rob (Home Page) told me that he actually had his own cricket farm in Brodheadsville, PA, and I was impressed. His show prices were decent, but they are higher on his web site and I couldn't find any shipping info on the site. 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## pa.walt

radiata said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Were you really wrong? I had a complaint about the packaging of pinhead crickets by Komodo, and the main guy there told me that it was the way they packaged them "at the cricket farm". I'm sure that Max Pet doesn't raise their own crickets either. However, your guy Rob (Home Page) told me that he actually had his own cricket farm in Brodheadsville, PA, and I was impressed. His show prices were decent, but they are higher on his web site and I couldn't find any shipping info on the site.
> 
> how where the crickets and what size did you get. just wondering.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

radiata said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Were you really wrong? I had a complaint about the packaging of pinhead crickets by Komodo, and the main guy there told me that it was the way they packaged them "at the cricket farm". I'm sure that Max Pet doesn't raise their own crickets either. However, your guy Rob (Home Page) told me that he actually had his own cricket farm in Brodheadsville, PA, and I was impressed. His show prices were decent, but they are higher on his web site and I couldn't find any shipping info on the site.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Too be honest I'm not sure about how Max Pet and Komodo package their crickets. I do know Robs packs them the Friday before the show. Rob was telling people he would honor his show price. Contact him for shipping details. (908)-500-2917.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

